# "shift linkage bushings" 83 quantum coupe



## Quantumcoupe83 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi. I am new here. I aquired a 1983 VW quantum coupe that I have been fixing up, and have found this website to be very helpful. I ran into some trouble though and couldn't find any threads about it so that's why I am posting. I need SHIFT LINKAGE BUSHINGS. The bushings that connect the shift lever to the transmission input shaft. 

The car used to shift ok, now I can't find 1st gear or second or reverse. The shift lever is very loose and I am lucky to even find 5th gear. 

I checked under the car and noticed some of the linkage bushings were gone and others were rotted/worn out. 

If someone knows where to purchase the bushings it would be a great help. I saw one set on ebay selling for $80!!!??? JUST FOR BUSHINGS? If you have pictures or info please post it here.


----------



## wishiwasdirtnap (Jan 6, 2012)

*shifter linkage bushings*

any mk1 shifter assembly kit will fit your quantum i have an 84 quantum and it fits perfect with mine


----------

